# Thoughts on this breeder in Texas?



## rantle19 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi everybody! This is my first post on the forum but I have been a long time reader/researcher. I've been looking to get a dog (preferably a GSD) sometime this spring/summer. I've read all the other posts about good Texas breeders but it seems that most of them are breeding sables whereas I would really like a red and black GSD or black and tan GSD. I was wondering what yall's thoughts were on this breeder.

Index

My parents actually bought a dog from them about 3 years ago and she has been great. No serious health problems yet but she is a high energy dog and was a tad timid when younger. They found the dog through a classified ad and didn't do much if any research on the breeder. 

Just wanted to see if anybody here has had any experience with them or what they think about them.

Thanks! Robbie


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Years ago I sent them an e-mail asking if they had hip and elbow certifications on their breeding dogs. They said no and I scratched them off my list. I have no idea if that's still the case. You might want to find out. 

Rallhaus in Houston and vom Tal Der Schatten in Whitesboro are both good breeders of black and red/black and tan dogs.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

They tout how important titles are, and yet they don't seem to title their breeding dogs.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Looks like West German showline shepherds. None of the breeding dogs have any titles or ratings, not even a CGC or BH. It looks like the sire has good hips. I would get verification on that if you plan on going with them. Here is the sire: Apollo Von Haus Uber Land - German Shepherd Dog

Dam doesn't have any hip/elbow info listed. 

Looks like they sell puppies on limited registration. Extra 200$ for full. Not sure if that will be an issue for you. What do you plan on doing with the dog? Any plans on showing, competing or titling? 

If I were you, I would find another breeder simply because the breeding dogs don't have the certifications and qualifications that I look for. Also, try to look outside your area so you are not limited in your choice of breeders. Think about it this way, a dog is a 10 year commitment. Why not drive a little extra or have the pup shipped for the peace of mind that a well-bred pup would give you. Like Andaka said, it's very odd that they have a link to pedigree and title information on every page, but none of their dogs have titles :thinking:


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Their male Apollo is OFA Good, but the females I don't see anything. I don't see any contracts, titling, etc.. so I can't really give an opinion on the breeder.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

qbchottu said:


> Also, try to look outside your area so you are not limited in your choice of breeders.


In OP's defense, we're not exactly spoiled for choice when it comes to good Show Line breeders in Texas. There are SL breeders here that have great websites and look good on paper that I wouldn't touch with a 20 foot pole. And from Austin to get out of Texas, you've gone 8 hours. . . . and now you're in Oklahoma or Louisiana. Not much there either. Many people don't even think of shipping.


----------



## MoussaD (Mar 8, 2012)

So Yeah?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

They need to take E.T. off their site, he died over a year ago.


----------



## rantle19 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for all of the quick replies. I had noticed most of the stuff yall have pointed out and that's is why I wanted to get yalls opinions. I've sent them an email so hopefully I can get more information on certifications and titles. Do yall think having my parents dog that we got from them tested for her hips and elbow would help any or is that pointless?

As for the dog, I'm mainly just looking for a companion dog with no real intention of showing or titling. My family has owned german shepherds for most of my life and I'm finally at a point where I can get my own.

Thanks!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

There are quite a few American Show Line breeders in Texas.

Regional Clubs - Southwest


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Ham von der Urbecke died 3 years ago.



GSDAlphaMom said:


> They need to take E.T. off their site, he died over a year ago.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes I'm aware of Ham as well. I didn't see him on the site. I made the statement because they don't own ET (whos is the sire to one of my girls) and they state they use him for stud. He doesn't have frozen semen so I know they can't possibly be using him anymore.

Just glanced under males and I don't see Ham on their site unless it's on another page. I have no idea what your statement has to do with this unless I missed Ham on a different page.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

rantle19 said:


> Do yall think having my parents dog that we got from them tested for her hips and elbow would help any or is that pointless?


Well, it would certainly help them know what to expect from their dog in the future. I'm having my male's OFA prelims done next week, just to make sure his hips and elbows are good before we start doing serious agility. It's never a bad idea to know the status of your dog's joints. That said, it's not retro-active. If your parents' dog has good hips and elbows, it doesn't make up for the breeder's dogs _not_ having hip and elbow certifications if you go to look for a puppy. By the way I'm paying $250 for hip and elbow prelims, just to give your parents an idea if they want to do it or not.

By the way, I'd be remiss if I didn't mention that you have one of the best German Shepherd rescues in the country right there in Austin. www.austingermanshepherdrescue.org. Have a look at Apollo--Hubba hubba!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Andaka said:


> There are quite a few American Show Line breeders in Texas.
> 
> Regional Clubs - Southwest


I know we do and I wish I knew more about them. If I recommend a breeder it's because I met the breeder and/or their dogs, or know someone who has met the breeder and/or their dogs. I know literally nothing about the ASL breeders here in TX so I hesitate to say anything about them, positive or negative. I have a vague memory that about 10 years ago I heard good things about Tripp Hill Shepherds in Austin, but I don't remember who said them or what they said. If I were in the market for a show line dog in Texas I'd probably put them on my list of breeders to check out, but as of now I just don't know anything about them.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I would recommend Mary at Tripp Hill in a heartbeat!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

That's good to hear!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Andaka said:


> I would recommend Mary at Tripp Hill in a heartbeat!


I buy Naked Care for my naked show dog from Mary!


----------



## ndwahoo (Sep 26, 2013)

Could you send me some of the recommendations?


----------



## J and J M (Sep 20, 2013)

Does anyone have any thoughts on Sudenblick Kennels? Either good or bad.


----------

